

Are you interested? - ThomPete
http://lifehacker.com/5919415/are-you-interested?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
ColinWright
Much discussion from 2 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124028>

